# Ontario Car Insurance



## floyd1965 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi..

I;m new to Ontario and apparently 31 years claim free driving means nothing..!Can anyone advise me on what kinda car to buy is cheap to insure etc... so I can build up driving history.. Can't believe insurance here..!!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


floyd1965 said:


> Hi..
> 
> I;m new to Ontario and apparently 31 years claim free driving means nothing..!Can anyone advise me on what kinda car to buy is cheap to insure etc... so I can build up driving history.. Can't believe insurance here..!!


In all honesty, only an Insurance Broker will be able to answer that accurately. There are other factors to consider than a car.

Also consider combining policies such as, car, contents/home, etc. That tents to lower your overall premiums whilst increasing coverage.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Some companies won't even insure you, that was our experience. From the ones that wanted to give us a quote, State Farm was the cheapest at that time. After the first year, everything changes. Everyone wants to insure you (if you kept a clean record that past year), prices dropped significantly. We also got an additional discount because Aviva offered that discount to people who worked in a hospital, and we paid 1/2 of our initial fee.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, go see a broker or two and let them check things out for you.


----------



## floyd1965 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thnx folks..... this is a great platform for info... after posting I looked at some older posts,, found a couple of names and tried their websites,,, big reduction, even without using any no claims discount... again big thnx...


----------

